# Brown Vaginal Discharge



## kat85 (Apr 12, 2006)

I had my period from April 4 to 8, I ovalute around April 17 to April 20 so I had sex on the 17,19, and 20. Then on 4/22-23 I notice brown discharge then it turn kind of red. It was light, almost spotting and I hoping this could mean that I could be pregnant cause my period is due until May 5 or 7. But have had a brown discharge like this before. This happen before and I was pregnant with my first child, so I hoping this means the same thing.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds like it could be implantation spotting.

Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## folaboye (May 21, 2004)

Just







:

Wish you best of luck waiting to know.

Loadful of


----------

